# Has anyone tried FLORA BALANCE for yeast?



## karoe (Sep 22, 1999)

Sounds good, sounds wierd:"Flora Balance is a unique pro-biotic containing a remarkable bacillus, bacillus laterosporus BOD which was discovered in a pristine area of Iceland in the 1980's.Health organizations including the Candida Research and Information Foundation have given Flora Balance glowing reports based on trials."Experimenting with my diet (dropping sugars, fruits) has led me back down the path of probiotics, this time with the yeast thing in mind. (A chiropractor recently looked at my tongue and said "ewww!" and suggested I re-investigate yeast) This company claims that their particular strain of probiotic actually kills yeast, and then one must re-populate the gut with good stuff. A doctor had me on Nystatin to eradicate yeast two summers ago, but it really did not make a difference. Would like to know if anyone had success with this. I am running out of ways to alter my diet without starving....any input would be helpful, thanks!


----------

